# Z3 owner looking for Mini owner.....



## Shotgun Man (Jan 2, 2005)

I saw a great looking Mini near Skowhegan, Maine. Anyone here??? :thumbup:


----------



## Glenn 328is (Mar 8, 2004)

Try www.northamericanmotoring.com... :thumbup:


----------

